

Show HN: NoMoreSurge – automatically avoid Uber surge - habosa
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.habosa.nomoresurge

======
habosa
Creator here. This is my first project with the Uber API, which is really nice
to use. This is all in a WebView so iOS is coming soon as well. Would love
feedback on any part!

